# CHICAGO MAN, UBER DRIVER KILLED IN ALLEGED DUI CRASH



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*CHICAGO MAN, UBER DRIVER KILLED IN ALLEGED DUI CRASH WITH MILWAUKEE FIREFIGHTER*

*http://abc7chicago.com/news/chicago...leged-dui-crash-with-wis-firefighter/1282138/*

*Friday, April 08, 2016 05:30AM
CHICAGO (WLS) -- 
A 38-year-old Chicago man was killed in an accident involving a 31-year-old Milwaukee firefighter suspected of drunk driving.

An Uber minivan had just pulled out of a parking lot in Milwaukee County headed southbound on 60th Monday afternoon when police say an off-duty Milwaukee firefighter driving a pickup truck slammed into the side of the van and sent it into oncoming traffic. Police said the firefighter had just left the Brewers home opener and was drunk.

Police say the impact killed the Uber passenger, Wendell Ken Johnson, of Chicago, and the driver, Yoruba Sly-Lundasi.

Four days after the crash, balloons left by Sly-Lundasi's daughter remain at the crash site at 60th and Pierce in Milwaukee, more deflated but no less meaningful than the day she put them there.

"Knowing this is where my dad spent his last whatever, it was in that vehicle before he was released to God," said Tavaree Sly-Lundasi. "This was my daddy's. I know this was part of his van. It ain't going to bring him back, but it's something that I want to take from here."

Uber released a statement saying: "We were deeply saddened to learn of the tragic deaths of our driver-partner and rider. Our hearts go out to both of the victims' families during this incredibly difficult time."

Police arrested the off-duty firefighter, though he has not been formally charged.

"I can tell you he is absolutely devastated by what's going on. In all honesty in speaking with him he seems more concerned about the other families that are involved and he's grieving for them," said Julius Kim, the firefighter's attorney. "It's surreal, I think, when something like this happens and then he finds himself on the other end."

Johnson worked for KPMG in Chicago. The company released a statement that said: "Ken had a deep passion for his work and loved our Chicago Office and being a member of the national Risk Consulting practice. He was not only a respected colleague, but a friend to many of us. He will be dearly missed."

Records show this is not the Milwaukee firefighter's first alcohol-related arrest. In 2014, he was convicted of operating a firearm while intoxicated.*


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Knowing fUber, the first thing they did was deactivate the driver


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Remind me why people still work for Uber?

Dangerous job, less than minumum wage and lots of financial risk.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

arto71 said:


> "Records show this is not the Milwaukee firefighter's first alcohol-related arrest. In 2014, he was convicted of operating a firearm while intoxicated."


Firefighter sounds like a real eff up. Disappointed but not surprised in Uber's copy and paste form response.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Firefighter gets slap on hand for previous issue in 2014. Goes out drunk and kills. So sorry. Another slap on the hand. Anyone else would already be charged.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *CHICAGO MAN, UBER DRIVER KILLED IN ALLEGED DUI CRASH WITH MILWAUKEE FIREFIGHTER*
> 
> *http://abc7chicago.com/news/chicago...leged-dui-crash-with-wis-firefighter/1282138/*
> 
> ...


You know your a taxi driver when the news no longer consider you newsworthy. This is sad and the only report I see of this is on up.net.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

http://fox6now.com/2016/04/07/famil...crash-as-firefighter-awaits-homicide-charges/


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

And the same "sincere" canned response from Uber whenever a driver gets killed. Touching.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

The firefighter is protected by a Union. They are not even releasing his name.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a sad story. Condolences go out to the victims.


----------



## Grandpa Uber (May 12, 2015)

A sad day for us all.  We mean nothing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *CHICAGO MAN, UBER DRIVER KILLED IN ALLEGED DUI CRASH WITH MILWAUKEE FIREFIGHTER*
> 
> *http://abc7chicago.com/news/chicago...leged-dui-crash-with-wis-firefighter/1282138/*
> 
> ...


A tragic shame all the way around.
No one involved will be the same again.
He must have hit them hard to kill both the driver and the passenger.
If you can afford the ball game and the beer, make sure you can afford an Uber, or a taxi.
This should not have happened this way.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

arto71 said:


> *CHICAGO MAN, UBER DRIVER KILLED IN ALLEGED DUI CRASH WITH MILWAUKEE FIREFIGHTER*
> 
> *http://abc7chicago.com/news/chicago...leged-dui-crash-with-wis-firefighter/1282138/*
> 
> ...


I am deeply sadden with the Tragic deaths of both the departed. My prayers and thoughts are with their loved ones. And this proves to any community of the globe what intoxication does and the irresponsibilities of people. My thought and prayers with the families and also the culprit who caused this fatality. May God forgive the culprit and this will live in him for the rest of his life. God rest their souls, Condolescences from me from a far away land.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

remember no workers' comp unless the Uber legal department shows up at your next of kin's door with a juicy STFU payoff.

driving and suicide are the two most biggest things that weed out people under-70. 

Someone call up Travis: next gold mine UberHearse.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Folks, this "gig" is not worth the risks, it just isn't. It has taken me 2 years to realize it.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

2 long years for me too,I'm just sick of people treating me like a low life that fuber encourages. Im ****ing sick of people sitting behind me,asking how I like working for fuber with a snicker,standing out in a busy street when I cant legally and safely pull over.Like I'm suppose to stop traffic in the middle of a busy driveway or street.Im sick of mean and degrading people I guess.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> And the same "sincere" canned response from Uber whenever a driver gets killed. Touching.


To be fair, I'm pretty sure almost any company's statements would contain the same basic and similar consoling remarks for a death. The same way a non business would, like a family death "He was a kind person" "He never hurt anyone" etc etc

This has to be the first and only post in the news section where there was no attempt to shame Uber or blame them for doing something wrong.

Sadly, TwoFiddyMile Michael - Cleveland or somebody will still find a way to blame Uber and hold them liable for this deadly accident, *SMH*


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure almost any company's statements would contain the same basic and similar consoling remarks for a death. The same way a non business would, like a family death "He was a kind person" "He never hurt anyone" etc etc
> 
> This has to be the first and only post in the news section where there was no attempt to shame Uber or blame them for doing something wrong.
> 
> Sadly, TwoFiddyMile Michael - Cleveland or somebody will still find a way to blame Uber and hold them liable for this deadly accident, *SMH*


I am embarrassed I did not make the list with Fiddy and Michael. I need to try harder.

Uber could easily be liable here. The article seems to imply the Uber driver pulled out in front of the firefighter. Not enough info in the article to make a call either way.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure almost any company's statements would contain the same basic and similar consoling remarks for a death. The same way a non business would, like a family death "He was a kind person" "He never hurt anyone" etc etc
> 
> This has to be the first and only post in the news section where there was no attempt to shame Uber or blame them for doing something wrong.
> 
> Sadly, TwoFiddyMile Michael - Cleveland or somebody will still find a way to blame Uber and hold them liable for this deadly accident, *SMH*


you should stop shaking that head of yours - it seems to me you can't afford anymore damage.
However, you do know what a tool you look like when you speak for others, right? Particularly those you disagree with?

On any given day, some genius here tags me as wanting to destroy Uber -
while another high-thinker accuses me of being an Uber shill.
Sometimes in the same thread.
I must be doing something right.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> Folks, this "gig" is not worth the risks, it just isn't. It has taken me 2 years to realize it.


Took me exactly 6 days to recognize it


----------

